
Tools from EFF’s Tech Team - dsr12
https://www.eff.org/pages/tools
======
Santosh83
I'm wondering if HTTPS Everywhere and Privacy Badger are on schedule for
transition to the Web Extensions API for Firefox? Or will they stop working on
version 57?

~~~
dghughes
I have a feeling of dread about Firefox version 57.

~~~
saghm
One thing that wasn't clear to me at first was that the point of Web
Extensions is ensure that extensions play nice with multiprocessing rather
than just to give compatibility with Chrome extensions; viewed in that light,
I find it a little less surprising and much more palatable that they're
planning to disable legacy extension functionality in a few versions.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
But old extensions can support e10s?

------
StavrosK
Has anyone else noticed HTTPS Everywhere slowing their Firefox to a crawl? One
day I got tired of FF being so slow and started disabling addons one by one,
and page loads got ~6 seconds faster when I disabledd HTTPS Everywhere. Yes,
it was _that slow_.

~~~
dghughes
Are you using the 32-bit version of Firefox? It's the default version that is
shown unless you specifically choose the 64-bit version.

~~~
StavrosK
No, I'm on Ubuntu, so it was in the repos (i.e. it was the proper
architecture).

------
atonse
If Google nudged sites towards HSTS then https everywhere wouldn't be needed
anymore, correct?

~~~
hiram112
Seems like Google has done a pretty decent job of 'pushing' most sites towards
secure sockets.

This, along with a lot more companies being hacked, blackmailed, extorted, etc
- costing them real money - seems to have solved the problem for 99% of sites.

Unless it's a personal blog or something, I won't even use a site not using
encryption.

Is HttpsEverywhere even needed anymore, or just used out of habit?

